# Add Edge and Add Another Cable Card + Tuner?



## Woodburn (May 30, 2018)

I've been very happy with my Tivo Bolt and Tivo Mini for several years. I'm adding a home theater and interested in the new Tivo Edge, mostly because Tivo says that the new device will provide 4K, Dolby Vision, HDR. If I add the additional DVR and pay Tivo the additional subscription, then will I also need a second cable card and digital tuning adapter? (My local Spectrum office is no help in answering this question.) Thanks.


----------



## dahacker (Jan 14, 2004)

If you plan to use the Tivo Bolt and the Tivo Edge in parallel, then yes you will need a second cable card and digital tuning adapter. If you would be replacing your Tivo Bolt, then you would move the cable card and tuning adapter from the Tivo Bolt to the Tivo Edge.


----------



## seaninde (Sep 23, 2019)

if you are using the Cable version and will have 6 tuners do you still need the bolt? Replace the Bolt with the edge for the upgraded features and still use the Minis with it. No extra monthly cost.


----------



## Wigohwt (Jun 9, 2019)

Woodburn said:


> I'm *adding *a home theater


You can place the new Edge in your home theater, leave the Bolt and Mini where there are.

Like mentioned, you won't need 12 tuners, so you don't need another CC and TA. Just move them to the new Edge.

You could use the Bolt like a "Super Mini" (Maxi?) with extra storage space (via TiVo Online) for your recordings. Of course, you'll need to keep paying TiVo for the privilege to do this since you don't have lifetime on it. If all you want to do is watch the shows already recorded on the Bolt, you can cancel your subscription to it, but you'll only be able to watch its shows on its TV. You can reactive it later if you wish.


----------



## seaninde (Sep 23, 2019)

Can I swap my Cable card from my Bolt to the Edge without having to call comcast again? Probably not right? I think its tied to the MAC address of the Bolt? Dealing with comcast is such a nightmare. But it sounds like I only need 1 cable card for the whole house? I could keep bolt in Bedroom, Edge in Living Room and minis in other rooms?
Does keeping the bolt do anything for me except add tuners? Or could I just use a mini instead.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

seaninde said:


> Can I swap my Cable card from my Bolt to the Edge without having to call comcast again? Probably not right? I think its tied to the MAC address of the Bolt? Dealing with comcast is such a nightmare. But it sounds like I only need 1 cable card for the whole house? I could keep bolt in Bedroom, Edge in Living Room and minis in other rooms?
> Does keeping the bolt do anything for me except add tuners? Or could I just use a mini instead.


You will have to re-pair the card once you move it from one unit to the other, as the pairing is decide specific as you allude to. But I think Comcast has an automated online CableCARD pairing process, so you may be able to re-pair the card yourself rather than having to call them.

Pair or Activate Your CableCARD - Self-Installation Setup - Xfinity


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

seaninde said:


> Can I swap my Cable card from my Bolt to the Edge without having to call comcast again?


Maybe. During the sale last summer, I tried moving a CableCard from a Premiere to a new Bolt, using the Xfinity online pairing. It didn't work, so I had to call the Comcast CableCard line (good people, friendly and knowledgeable). They confirmed that the web site has a bug, and claimed that you need to first UNPAIR the CableCard in the old TiVo. When their database shows the CableCard as being tied to another box, the web pairing page errors out.

So, try unpairing from the Bolt before moving the CableCard to the Edge, then try using the web page to pair a "new" CableCard. Please let us know if that works.


----------



## seaninde (Sep 23, 2019)

Ok thanks I will try the pairing unpairing if the edge ever gets here.


----------



## Wigohwt (Jun 9, 2019)

seaninde said:


> Does keeping the bolt do anything for me except add tuners? Or could I just use a mini instead.


If there's no longer a CC in the Bolt, it might as well have no tuners. All your new recordings will be done on the Edge.

You can continue to use the Bolt as a Mini as long as it has active service.
If it doesn't have service, then you can only watch the existing recordings on the attached TV. I don't know if you can use the streaming apps or not.
Assuming you don't have Lifetime on the Bolt, don't cancel service online, always call, since they may offer you a lower price or a $200 or $100 Lifetime if you've had the box long enough.


----------



## mln01 (Jan 10, 2006)

Rather than keeping the Bolt with Cable Card and tuning adapter, why not sell the Bolt and buy a second Mini? If you don't care about 4K in your other locations, used gen 1 Minis are very inexpensive now on eBay.


----------



## seaninde (Sep 23, 2019)

mln01 said:


> Rather than keeping the Bolt with Cable Card and tuning adapter, why not sell the Bolt and buy a second Mini? If you don't care about 4K in your other locations, used gen 1 Minis are very inexpensive now on eBay.


I will probably get a new CC just to setup and see if the Edge is worth it before messing with the Bolt. That way service isn't disrupted by either comcast or Tivo. If it works out then I can return the CC and cancel service on bolt.


----------



## Wigohwt (Jun 9, 2019)

seaninde said:


> I will probably get a new CC just to setup and see if the Edge is worth it before messing with the Bolt. That way service isn't disrupted by either comcast or Tivo. If it works out then I can return the CC and cancel service on bolt.


Remember to call to cancel service, you may get a deal to stay.


----------

